# Hackintosh- hardware compatibility?



## Insaneguy750

So I'm building a custom PC for gaming. I hate windows because it's so freaking buggy, but macs can't game at all because they have crappy hardware. So I decided that I will build a PC, and then run OS X on it. I will use bootcamp to go on vista 64bit, but I will primarily use OS X for everything else.

Anyone with experience using Hackintosh (or just regular macs) computers know if the following parts are compatible with OS X?

Mobo (2 options):
-EVGA 750i SLI FTW (DDR2)
-ECS X48T (DDR3)

CPU:
-Intel E8400 Dual Core 3.0Ghz 

Video:
-EVGA Nvidia GTX 260 Core 216

RAM (2 options):
-(For X48 mobo) Buffalo 1x2Gb DDR3 (1333Mhz)
-(For 750iFTW mobo) Kingston 2x2Gb DDR2 (800Mhz)

Hard Drive:
-Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 750Gb (big because I will have 2 OS's)


I'm not too worried about the Hard Drive or the processor, as all macs use Intel anyways and a hard drive is just a spinning disc. The main thing I worry about is the mobo and the video. I know that macs use nVidia cards, but is this one too new for OS X?


----------



## bcohen4

you obviously don't know anything about hackintoshes... why don't you go over to insanely mac and try to learn something before trying to brag about it.


----------



## bcohen4

1st Problem: Leopard isn't meant for gaming, so why build a system based on that?

2nd Problem: You don't know what buggy is until you try to use an OS meant for Apple hardware on other hardware.

3rd Problem: Bootcamp won't work.

3rd Problem: Mobo's aren't on the compatibility list.

4th Problem: Graphics card isn't on the compatibility list.

www.insanelymac.com

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.2#nVIDIA

have fun


----------



## scooter

Insaneguy750 said:


> So I'm building a custom PC for gaming. I hate windows because it's so freaking buggy, but macs can't game at all because they have crappy hardware. *So I decided that I will build a PC, and then illegally D) run OS X on it.* I will use bootcamp to go on vista 64bit, but I will primarily use OS X for everything else.



Not a smart thing to post bro..


----------



## Hugh9191

It won't work. You wont be able to get drivers for half your hardware. And forget all plans of gaming on it as macs are not good for gaming as the games are written for windows rather than hardware reasons. Tho mac hardware isnt good as windows hardware because they are all basicly laptops inside.


----------



## Kill Bill

Hugh9191 said:


> It won't work. You wont be able to get drivers for half your hardware. And forget all plans of gaming on it as macs are not good for gaming as the games are written for windows rather than hardware reasons. *Tho mac hardware isnt good as windows hardware because they are all basicly laptops inside*.



Mac Pro is the fastest computer around that can sport 3.2GHz 8 core Xions, 32GB of Ram, 4TB Drive, 2x Superdrives upto 4x ATI Radeon HD2600 or 1X 8800GT 512MB


----------



## Kill Bill

bcohen4 said:


> 1st Problem: Leopard isn't meant for gaming, so why build a system based on that?
> 
> 2nd Problem: You don't know what buggy is until you try to use an OS meant for Apple hardware on other hardware.
> 
> 3rd Problem: Bootcamp won't work.
> 
> 3rd Problem: Mobo's aren't on the compatibility list.
> 
> 4th Problem: Graphics card isn't on the compatibility list.
> 
> www.insanelymac.com
> 
> http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.2#nVIDIA
> 
> have fun



That list doesn't update though.

1. Yea leopard isn't that much meant for gaming. Although thanks to porters like Feral. Then Cross Over Games having support for Valve games and lots more so it can install from a PC CD for example the Orange Box,Guildwars for PC Is supposed to work really smooth on Cross Over Games. Otherwise a Dual boot would be your best bet once you have 2 drives one with OS x and the other drive with windows so you can press esc at bios  and choose the drive to boot from.

2. Just use the OSX 86 version. I use iDeneb v4 10.5.4 atm so I can't update the firmware or airport utilitys only Application updates. I'm not giving links or discussing anymore on Versions as we can't discuss illegal Things on this forum

3. Boot camp wont work but read my suggestion on 1.

4. Check around the forums at www.insanelymac.com I know someones working on it NVinject I think.

After this I'm not posting any help as I don't want my Life on this forum hanging over by some user that mightn't even ever get that Setup.

My setup atm Runs Leopard Perfectly:

2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 
4GB 800MHz DDR2 Non ECC as Apple uses Non ECC memory 
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX Ultra 768MB Although at installation I choose NVinject 512MB instead Of 768MB LOL silly me
500GB SATA 
Samsung Lightscribe DVD RW
ABIT IN9 32 Max Wi-Fi
And a Netgear 111V2 USB wi-fi stick for internet with Realtek drivers. Their on the OSX 86 Wiki


----------

